# Dreamed of positive pregnancy tests



## hopefulindtwn

HAPPY SUPERBOWL SUNDAY!! 

Well a few days ago I had a clear dream and it's been bugging me to no end. I've had pregnancy dreams before. The day I had this dream also happened to be my supposed ovulation date or ovulation period. This is my dream as I recall :

I'm at doctors office. I'm not taking a pregnancy test but they hand me a plastic zip bag and I can see vials of blood, urine specimen cup with my name on bag and cups. At first I'm confused because it seems one of the tests urine is marked with 1 red line. But the blood tests have 2 red lines. I ask nurse or Doc what it means and they say you are pregnant. I get extremely happy and rub my abdomen in shock. I also remember the number 10 somewhere on tests in a handwritten format but I can't remember if it said 10 days pregnant, 10 weeks or edd of 10 etc... I remember my fiance being happy too. 


Pregnancy test dream can be literal or represent new beginning, positive tesI've t can mean success in entering new relationship or phase or literal. #10 can represent the new beginning, the male and female together. weird

I woke up serene yet baffled because I've never had a dream about tests. Only about giving birth or a baby appearing somehow. 

I've also read some posts on Google with people getting positive pregnancy tests after dreaming about positive tests (2 or more) as if to confirm? 

Anybody else have similar experience?


----------



## tessjs

I've had a dream of seeing a positive pregnancy test but nothing has happened from that..

my mind playing tricks i think...anyway interesting what our minds can do...


----------



## hopefulindtwn

Well I don't have constant pregnancy dreams or anything like that. Last pregnancy dream I had was almost a year ago. No tests. Lol


----------

